# Trailerable PHRF racer??



## dinghy_sailor (Dec 27, 2001)

I am in the market for a used boat that would sail to its rating in a mixed fleet. I would singlehand most of the time. Would like hearing from my fellow skippers on their choice of boats and how they have their boats setup. I am looking to stay under 23 ft.


----------



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

Santana 20, J/22, J,24,


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m not much of a racer or singlehander, but I recently became familiar with the Melges 24, which has no winches, is ramp launchable and has a retractable sprit for an asymetrical chute. Looks like fun.

Art


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What about the Ultimate 20?


----------



## monark192 (Jul 14, 2000)

Try the Santana 20. Much less expensive used than either Melges 24 or Ultimate 20. Check out www.s20.org for more info, classifieds, etc.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If ramp launching is an issue, I don''t think the Santana 20 is set up for that. Maybe someone came recommend an inexpensive ramp launchable boat that sails to its rating.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

S20''s ARE ramp launchable....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don''t know how much you have to spend, but an Ultimate 20 would fit the bill. You can find used ones in the mid teens. About 2 to 3 times the price of the Santana, but twice as fast and much easier to trailer, launch ect.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just bought a Melges 24 with my racing partner to race in the local PHRF fleet as well as some OD racing. This 24 footer is lightweight (1800 pounds) and because the keel is retractable, very easy to tow (currently haul behind a Suburban). From the Melges 24 racers we have spoken with, this boat CLEANS UP in PHRF racing in breezes of up to 15 knots. Above that it is still competitive, although larger, heavier boats will point higher and may have some advantage. This boat is a screamer downwind, with the asym spinnaker it gets up on plane at about 9 knots and just skips across the water. It is also very easy to single-hand, as there are no winches, a small jib, and the mainsheet is contolled by the driver anyway.


----------



## Coldduck (Jun 6, 2003)

I have an S2 7.9 (26'')which is trailerable and ramp launchable but it is a bit much of a boat for single handing. They made a smaller version ~22 foot which is pretty nice. They have weighted dagger boards so they sail pretty well and are ramp launchable. I have seen them advertised pretty reasonable. They have strong one design classes also. The boat on the cover of the last Boat US catalog is a 7.9


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello Dingy_Sailor
All the boats mentioned so far would be excellent choices, however i would find them to be very over whelming to singlehand. I race a Catalina Capri 22 and will she ever sail her numbers. We took first place in our fleet three seasons running. This is an easy boat to sail, well balanced and will ghost along when the rest of the fleet is sitting still. 
Whatever you decide, Good luck.
Dirt


----------

